# Whats this ..Mammal?



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

seen on the beach this week at Skegness

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a porpoise I think.

Poor little sod!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Seems like it happens quite often

 Skegnessstandard Link <<


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Looks like a porpoise to me, too. I've seen a couple of dead ones(unfortunately) on beaches in the North East. They're actually more common in the North Sea than a lot of people realise!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I agree it looks like a porpoise, what a shame, I wonder what happened to it

Anne


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It drowned


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

harbour porpoise. ex-harbour porpoise


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

i did wonder if it was a young bottle nosed dolphin - you could not see if some of the front of the head was buried - but it seems the opinion is porpoise so I am happy to go with that.

I did not realise they were common around our northern shores

Geoff


----------

